# consumer units



## colin vale (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all

I have recently qualified and have come across an on the job prob -when upgrading a fuseboard to a larger 17th edition type ,there may not be enough space to locate it in the same position,so needs to be moved onto an adjacent wall,for example.What would be the best way to go about this?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Can I assume you are from the UK?


----------



## colin vale (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes indeed!


----------



## colin vale (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes indeed-Suffolk in England!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I moved this to the UK forum.


----------

